# Randall Satan 50w



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2018)

So apparently Randall is not as dead as I thought...

http://www.randallamplifiers.com/satan50/


----------



## Womb raider (Jan 19, 2018)

Just saw his video and about crapped myself that this is happening. The one amp ive been waiting for.


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 19, 2018)

Ha! I was just about to post this 

I wonder what they will cost, cant see at their site atm. I've been gassing for something like a VX Kraken, EVH 5150 or a grandmeister deluxe 40. Now theres a new contender! The recording out is a good move too.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jan 19, 2018)

I swear Ola just said in an FAQ vid last week this was not going to happen


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 19, 2018)

Was about to post this video myself if I didn't see a thread!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I swear Ola just said in an FAQ vid last week this was not going to happen


 Wasn't just Ola either. Mike had his doubts as well. Cool to see it finally happen though.


----------



## bnzboy (Jan 19, 2018)

I wonder how long it will take for one to arrive in Canada. As a 100watt head owner I would definitely get this one as well. Can't go wrong with Satan.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wasn't just Ola either. Mike had his doubts as well. Cool to see it finally happen though.



I'm honestly shocked to see it as well. Last I heard the factory that was building the Randall amps in China had gone out of business.


----------



## ADADAD (Jan 19, 2018)

It only has 3 12ax7s, while the 100w has 6. seems suspicious...


----------



## buriedoutback (Jan 19, 2018)

that friggin jerk, ola just said this wasn't happening.
i hope it's significantly less than the $2500 CAD that papa satan costs.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2018)

ADADAD said:


> It only has 3 12ax7s, while the 100w has 6. seems suspicious...



No tube buffered effects loop drops one tube, simplified clean likely drops another. I would guess they probably dropped a tube driver for the tone stack as well, but that's a guess. Do you actually know anything about amp design out of curiosity?


----------



## ADADAD (Jan 19, 2018)

technomancer said:


> No tube buffered effects loop drops one tube, simplified clean likely drops another. I would guess they probably dropped a tube driver for the tone stack as well, but that's a guess. Do you actually know anything about amp design out of curiosity?


Absolutely no clue when it comes to amp design 
Also on the product page it does say it has tube driven loop.
I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it, as I said it just seems suspicious.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 19, 2018)

DudeManBrother said:


> I swear Ola just said in an FAQ vid last week this was not going to happen


 
You must have missed his sarcastic look. He did everything short of a sarcastic wink hah


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 19, 2018)

bnzboy said:


> I wonder how long it will take for one to arrive in Canada. As a 100watt head owner I would definitely get this one as well. Can't go wrong with Satan.



Damn you're in London too? Where do you get stuff like this, online only? I can't imagineL L&M or Bellone's carrying anything I really want lol


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2018)

ADADAD said:


> Absolutely no clue when it comes to amp design
> Also on the product page it does say it has tube driven loop.
> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it, as I said it just seems suspicious.



I would bet even money that is a typo / copy paste error given IIRC the 50w Thrasher uses an ss loop and the two amps are basically the same platform


----------



## bnzboy (Jan 19, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> Damn you're in London too? Where do you get stuff like this, online only? I can't imagineL L&M or Bellone's carrying anything I really want lol



Found a store demo via Kijiji from Quebec and I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Soya (Jan 19, 2018)

Color me very interested. I've thought about picking up a used Satan this year sometime but as long as the 50 will be around the 1100-1200 mark this seems right up my alley.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 19, 2018)

Holy shit I was just GASing hard a shell for the new ENGL Savage 35th Anniversary Edition and then this?! Well I want both, but I'm more likely to afford one of these first and eventually snap up the ENGL. I will totally bias this thing and drop KT88s in it though. My KSR Ares 6550 and a Satan KT88 50 will be a freaking insane combo. I'm so happy this came out!! Not a dream amp but one I just really wanted to see happen. And spend money on. Hail Satan.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 19, 2018)

I bought a thrasher this year because they said a 50W Satan wasn't happening. Thank you Ola and Randall...


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 19, 2018)

I guess you could also just buy a 100w and pull two of the tubes to get a 50w satan with all the preamp tubes?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2018)

Sumsar said:


> I guess you could also just buy a 100w and pull two of the tubes to get a 50w satan with all the preamp tubes?



This head is still more compact and lighter. I imagine it'll be a selling point. It's a reason Ola said he loved it so much and is using it more often for tours.


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 19, 2018)

So what is the difference between this and the Thrasher 50 other then the anodizing on the front grill, silkscreen on the front and rear panels and some red LED's? My guess since Mike is no longer really involved is nothing.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 19, 2018)

Will it be as loud as the 100w?


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 19, 2018)

Desolate1 said:


> So what is the difference between this and the Thrasher 50 other then the anodizing on the front grill, silkscreen on the front and rear panels and some red LED's? My guess since Mike is no longer really involved is nothing.



Mike designed the Satan 50 for sure, he even said that on the Randall Facebook site, other than that:

Different voicing like you would have with the 100 watts heads..(Thrasher, Nullifier and Satan)

I assume the sweep switch works as the TSS switch on the Thrasher and Nullifier, range could be different though.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 20, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Will it be as loud as the 100w?



Volume difference should be negligible between 50w and 100w, the main difference you’ll notice is less clean headroom on the 50w if you’re turning it up loud. I would think the major differences in sound would come from (presumably) smaller output transformer and 6L6’s for the 50 rather than the 6L6 / KT88 mix in the 100.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 20, 2018)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Holy shit I was just GASing hard a shell for the new ENGL Savage 35th Anniversary Edition and then this?! Well I want both, but I'm more likely to afford one of these first and eventually snap up the ENGL. I will totally bias this thing and drop KT88s in it though. My KSR Ares 6550 and a Satan KT88 50 will be a freaking insane combo. I'm so happy this came out!! Not a dream amp but one I just really wanted to see happen. And spend money on. Hail Satan.


I'm not sure it could handle KT88s as far as size goes.


----------



## Descent (Jan 20, 2018)

They should've called this Satan's Helper 
Looks interesting but 3 preamp tubes in the preamp path just


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 20, 2018)

Finally got to some decent speakers so I could listen to it. Sounds brutal as fuck and I want one.

I wonder what the price point will be on these?

Also is three tubes enough for the level of gain and the controls on tap? Or is there some diode clipping involved? Solid state phase inverter? Solid state girth/grind controls?


----------



## 4Eyes (Jan 20, 2018)

Not surprised at all, as it appeared in his recent videos more often. 3x 12ax7 looks like SS fx loop, which necessarily doesn't mean it's bad. It'll be clean, transparent fx loop, something that most of us are after and it's hard to achieve with tube fx loop, because they add some coloration that some people do and some don't like. 1 tube for phase inverter in the poweramp and 2 tubes are bare minimum for all tube hi-gain preamp - so to me it looks ok.

There is one thing I just don't get - emulated recording out. With IR technology being more and more affordable these days I just don't get the point of using this kind of obsolete, analogue circuitry that is nowhere close to recorded guitar cab as IR technology is. (I doubt they used something different than what we saw in the amps in the past years in terms of speaker cab emulation)


----------



## Descent (Jan 20, 2018)

Well...some people use the emulated recording out to blend with their stage mic signal live, so maybe that's why they put it on there. I think it will be nice to have a "cab emu" defeat switch to take that out and make it just a DI after the amp power stage, in that instance you can just drop a cab IR and you're done.

I'm guessing that there'd be some diode clipping or some ss shenanigans in the tube path, not unheard of nowadays, but still...At the end, if it sounds good it is all good, I guess


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 20, 2018)

I was planning on getting the 120W version later this year, if this is cheap enough I can pre order it, if I can find an online store in the EU that stocks it. Anyone know any good Randall sellers in the EU?


----------



## Beheroth (Jan 20, 2018)

only the XLR out has the cab emulation, there's a raw jack output right next to it


----------



## 0rimus (Jan 20, 2018)

Awhile back I emailed Randall asking if the Thrasher 50w could be biased to take KT88's and they said yes, so unless there's something way different about the Satan, KT88's should be a go. Just don't kill me if that ends up not being the case lol

Speaking of emails, really nice to see this happening after sending 17 emails for them to do it >

C'mon zZounds payment plan... 

Set baby Satan right ontop my V2, go full Randall


----------



## Desolate1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Trashgreen said:


> Mike designed the Satan 50 for sure, he even said that on the Randall Facebook site, other than that:
> 
> Different voicing like you would have with the 100 watts heads..(Thrasher, Nullifier and Satan)
> 
> I assume the sweep switch works as the TSS switch on the Thrasher and Nullifier, range could be different though.



I saw this also and found it very interesting. I couple of years ago when I still had my Thrasher I messaged Mike a question on the channel switching of the amp after not getting a response from Randall. He messaged me back that he no longer worked for Randall and since he was not getting a paycheck from them anymore he could not answer my question. Needless to say I was less then pleased but understood. I lost a little respect for Mike after this. Now he comes out of the woodwork to pimp one of his designs for a company he no longer works for? To me this does not sit right. So I would be leery of buying anything from Randall at this point as Mike was their technical resource and as soon a whatever current financial arrangement Mike and Randall have sours and it will good luck getting any help from Mike on your amp if you need it.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2018)

Desolate1 said:


> I saw this also and found it very interesting. I couple of years ago when I still had my Thrasher I messaged Mike a question on the channel switching of the amp after not getting a response from Randall. He messaged me back that he no longer worked for Randall and since he was not getting a paycheck from them anymore he could not answer my question. Needless to say I was less then pleased but understood. I lost a little respect for Mike after this. Now he comes out of the woodwork to pimp one of his designs for a company he no longer works for? To me this does not sit right. So I would be leery of buying anything from Randall at this point as Mike was their technical resource and as soon a whatever current financial arrangement Mike and Randall have sours and it will good luck getting any help from Mike on your amp if you need it.



Sounds like they had Mike come back as a consultant to finish up the design / get it into production... As for Mike "pimping" one of his designs Mike and Ola are friends so I would suspect the only reason Mike mentioned it is it helps Ola out.

As for Mike not supporting stuff for a company he no longer works for, why on earth would he? What do you do for a living? If some guy you don't know emailed you asking you about something you did for an employer that laid you off with no offer of compensation etc what would you do? Now pretend you have a couple of hundred people doing it on a daily basis. What would you do? I'm a software vs hardware engineer but I'll tell you I wouldn't have even responded to you.

It's a Randall product and Mike is no longer with Randall and I'm pretty sure his work with them was on a work for hire basis, so why would you expect him to provide you technical support vs the company that you bought the amp from?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 20, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Sounds like they had Mike come back as a consultant to finish up the design / get it into production... As for Mike "pimping" one of his designs Mike and Ola are friends so I would suspect the only reason Mike mentioned it is it helps Ola out.
> 
> As for Mike not supporting stuff for a company he no longer works for, why on earth would he? What do you do for a living? If some guy you don't know emailed you asking you about something you did for an employer that laid you off with no offer of compensation etc what would you do? Now pretend you have a couple of hundred people doing it on a daily basis. What would you do? I'm a software vs hardware engineer but I'll tell you I wouldn't have even responded to you.
> 
> It's a Randall product and Mike is no longer with Randall and I'm pretty sure his work with them was on a work for hire basis, so why would you expect him to provide you technical support vs the company that you bought the amp from?


Difference between supporting stuff -- ie, send it in, I'll fix it under warranty -- and helping someone out with a technical question regarding an amp they designed.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 20, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Difference between supporting stuff -- ie, send it in, I'll fix it under warranty -- and helping someone out with a technical question regarding an amp they designed.



Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a line in Mike's old Randall contract gagging him from commenting on technical specifications for a defined period after his termination (common thing with any company in design/tech to have employs sign NDA's for a 12 month period). Even if there was no NDA, he's perfectly within his rights to go "Don't work for them anymore, no comment."


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 21, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a line in Mike's old Randall contract gagging him from commenting on technical specifications for a defined period after his termination (common thing with any company in design/tech to have employs sign NDA's for a 12 month period). Even if there was no NDA, he's perfectly within his rights to go "Don't work for them anymore, no comment."


Fair enough. I was just pointing out there is a difference.


----------



## Trashgreen (Jan 21, 2018)

Desolate1 said:


> I saw this also and found it very interesting. I couple of years ago when I still had my Thrasher I messaged Mike a question on the channel switching of the amp after not getting a response from Randall. He messaged me back that he no longer worked for Randall and since he was not getting a paycheck from them anymore he could not answer my question. Needless to say I was less then pleased but understood. I lost a little respect for Mike after this. Now he comes out of the woodwork to pimp one of his designs for a company he no longer works for? To me this does not sit right. So I would be leery of buying anything from Randall at this point as Mike was their technical resource and as soon a whatever current financial arrangement Mike and Randall have sours and it will good luck getting any help from Mike on your amp if you need it.



I pretty sure Mike designed the Satan 50 while he was still working with Randall, so this is not a relatively new design. I have no 100 procent confirmation though so please don't hang me up on this, if anyone knows please fill in. Other than that I think he is just verifying that it is his design properbly just to clarify before people ask millions of questions since we have not jet heard of any new amp designer since Mike left, now that Randall finally got their thing together and releasing it.

The Thrasher 50 was released doing 2015, Mike left by the end of 2015, so the Satan 50 may have been his last design for Randall planned for a 2016 release and then something went wrong back then, who knows?


Somewhere in the comment section of this video I found this comment:

"It's an old model that Mike Fortin built for Ola when he was still with Randall. Unfortunately, that ship has sailed, as Mike left. Not looking like well ever really see a mini satan."


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fair enough. I was just pointing out there is a difference.



No there's really not. When you're working insane hours trying to get your own business off the ground the last thing you have time for is answering questions about something you did years ago for another company. Mike has been completely up front over and over again that he will not provide support for Randall products and if you have questions or need something for them to contact Randall. This includes numerous statements on social media about it. Not sure why people STILL don't understand it.



Trashgreen said:


> I pretty sure Mike designed the Satan 50 while he was still working with Randall, so this is not a relatively new design. I have no 100 procent confirmation though so please don't hang me up on this, if anyone knows please fill in. Other than that I think he is just verifying that it is his design properbly just to clarify before people ask millions of questions since we have not jet heard of any new amp designer since Mike left, now that Randall finally got their thing together and releasing it.
> 
> The Thrasher 50 was released doing 2015, Mike left by the end of 2015, so the Satan 50 may have been his last design for Randall planned for a 2016 release and then something went wrong back then, who knows?



There was a comment that Mike had also done some more work on it recently as well... can't remember which post about the Satan 50 release but it was in one of the Facebook threads in the last couple of days.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2018)

No paycheck, no support. 

If you're good at what you do, which Mike is, don't ever work for free. Being a good sport doesn't feed your family. 

Be mad at Randall, not only couldn't they answer the question in a reasonable time frame they _chose_ not to retain the fella that could.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> No paycheck, no support.
> 
> If you're good at what you do, which Mike is, don't ever work for free. Being a good sport doesn't feed your family.
> 
> Be mad at Randall, not only couldn't they answer the question in a reasonable time frame they _chose_ not to retain the fella that could.



Nailed it in one. 

Most people that get bent out of shape on stuff like this also don't get that you take their "one simple question" and multiply it by hundreds of other guys with a simple question and it turns into a major time sink.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2018)

It also shows a major lack of respect. 

Someone's time is valuable, and in this case so is thier knowledge, but by all means feel like you deserve both for nothing.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm set on amps but God damn do I have a soft spot for Randalls.

May pick this up for my practice rig.


----------



## Mike (Jan 22, 2018)

I hope this isn't the invective shit show 2.0. I wanted one of these so bad after seeing ola had one and started gassing hard for the possibility of owning one. Guess we'll see how this pans out.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 22, 2018)

Mike said:


> I hope this isn't the invective shit show 2.0. I wanted one of these so bad after seeing ola had one and started gassing hard for the possibility of owning one. Guess we'll see how this pans out.


I hope not too. I really, really want one of these. Hopefully Amazon US will have them available like all the other Randall amps.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 23, 2018)

So wait, we've officially escalated the Invective setbacks to a full on shitshow?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So wait, we've officially escalated the Invective setbacks to a full on shitshow?



I was reading the Invective thread earlier and I think we're getting to the tipping point into shitshow. 

It's starting to look very Devin Townsend V-ish in there.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 23, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was reading the Invective thread earlier and I think we're getting to the tipping point into shitshow.
> 
> It's starting to look very Devin Townsend V-ish in there.


Another Peavey shitshow fumble clusterfuck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Another Peavey shitshow fumble clusterfuck.



It's becoming the norm for them it seems.


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 23, 2018)

technomancer said:


> So apparently Randall is not as dead as I thought...
> 
> http://www.randallamplifiers.com/satan50/





I would say I love you but I'm not that kind of guy.

But thank you for posting this good news!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2018)

Paul McAleer said:


> I would say I love you but I'm not that kind of guy.
> 
> But thank you for posting this good news!


----------



## Vyn (Jan 23, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was reading the Invective thread earlier and I think we're getting to the tipping point into shitshow.
> 
> It's starting to look very Devin Townsend V-ish in there.



Wasn't until you posted this that I clicked it was the same Peavey company responsible for the DT shenanigans (I knew, just hadn't put two and two together like that).

Although one has turned up in the Gear for sale thread and some forum members have managed to get them which is a notch up from the V's.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 23, 2018)

Sooooo has anyone seen a preorder for this amp yet? I’m sold. I’ll work on another KSR later. I want this thing fuvcking meow.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2018)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Sooooo has anyone seen a preorder for this amp yet? I’m sold. I’ll work on another KSR later. I want this thing fuvcking meow.



I think they said March... but we'll see as I can't remember the last time Randall put out an amp that didn't take at least 12 months to start shipping.

Hoping the price difference on these is a bit larger than the $500 between the Thrasher 100 and 50 as $1500 for this would be a bit steep.

Maybe this will be the year I finally collect all the smaller Fortin Randalls


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 24, 2018)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Sooooo has anyone seen a preorder for this amp yet? I’m sold. I’ll work on another KSR later. I want this thing fuvcking meow.


I contacted Musik-Produktiv about it, they said "Yes, you can pre-order it from us, but not right now because there's no prices or dates. Get back to us again in 4 weeks."


----------



## teqnick (Jan 24, 2018)

this will give a lot of amps a run for their money sub 1500. Let's hope for some good news post NAMM


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 24, 2018)

teqnick said:


> this will give a lot of amps a run for their money sub 1500. Let's hope for some good news post NAMM


I hope it'll actually be available in April like Ola said. Randall have a habit of taking forever getting their stuff to retailers.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 24, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Maybe this will be the year I finally collect all the smaller Fortin Randalls



Gotta catch 'em all, gotta catch 'em all!

Fortin Pokemon. (Fortemon? Fokemon?)


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Gotta catch 'em all, gotta catch 'em all!
> 
> Fortin Pokemon. (Fortemon? Fokemon?)





Thrasher, Satan, EOD88  (and to be fair the clips of the 88 when somebody wasn't doing something stupid like cranking the fuzz all the way up were intriguing)


----------



## JD27 (Jan 24, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Thrasher, Satan, EOD88  (and to be fair the clips of the 88 when somebody wasn't doing something stupid like cranking the fuzz all the way up were intriguing)



Yeah, I thought the 88 was actually kind of cool if you didn't go full retard with the fuzz.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 24, 2018)

technomancer said:


> EOD88



Did you get this? How is it? 

I was intrigued by it but like you said I never really saw good clips of it, and it seems nobody bought one, or they were limited or something. 

I don’t know if they (or even most of this Fortin/Randall lineup) made it to this continent.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Did you get this? How is it?
> 
> I was intrigued by it but like you said I never really saw good clips of it, and it seems nobody bought one, or they were limited or something.
> 
> I don’t know if they (or even most of this Fortin/Randall lineup) made it to this continent.



I never did pick one up though it seems they are in stock all over the place currently. The only one of these I owned for a bit was the Thrasher. It was a great sounding amp but didn't dial in the way I expected initially.


----------



## sezna (Jan 24, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was reading the Invective thread earlier and I think we're getting to the tipping point into shitshow.
> 
> It's starting to look very Devin Townsend V-ish in there.


any chance you could fill in an out-of-looper on the Devin Townsend V?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2018)

sezna said:


> any chance you could fill in an out-of-looper on the Devin Townsend V?



Peavey teams up with a popular niche artist on what seems like a great piece of gear only to completely screw up the manufacturing and distribution. Deadlines are constantly pushed back, relations between artist and company sour. Fans are left with nothing to show for it. 

They just couldn't get the damn things built and to retailers and the few that made it to customers were underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## sezna (Jan 24, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Peavey teams up with a popular niche artist on what seems like a great piece of gear only to completely screw up the manufacturing and distribution. Deadlines are constantly pushed back, relations between artist and company sour. Fans are left with nothing to show for it.
> 
> They just couldn't get the damn things built and to retailers and the few that made it to customers were underwhelming to say the least.


well that sounds better than the invective in at least _one _aspect...I think Misha is still friends with Peavey. Other than that, sounds like the same exact thing lol


----------



## sezna (Jan 24, 2018)

This amp will definitely be better than the Invective. The Satan is already a great amp, this is just a smaller version of it. And Ola has never put out bad gear as far as I’m aware. I think it is safe from being a peavey V/invective situation.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 24, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Thrasher, Satan, EOD88  (and to be fair the clips of the 88 when somebody wasn't doing something stupid like cranking the fuzz all the way up were intriguing)


The 88 is only $999.... very tempting.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 24, 2018)

QUOTE="cwhitey2, post: 4830152, member: 24179"]The 88 is only $999.... very tempting.[/QUOTE]

The Thrasher 50 is also only $999 on Amazon US, by the way.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 24, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> QUOTE="cwhitey2, post: 4830152, member: 24179"]The 88 is only $999.... very tempting.



The Thrasher 50 is also only $999 on Amazon US, by the way.[/QUOTE]
Fuck my life.......


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 24, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> Fuck my life.......



I'd get it, but I don't have the money, nor the patience to wait for Amazon to receive it so I don't have to buy from that third party seller who has the only one in stock right now.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 24, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> I'd get it, but I don't have the money, nor the patience to wait for Amazon to receive it so I don't have to buy from that third party seller who has the only one in stock right now.


2k for 2 amps that are completely different from the one I play now....i can dig that.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 24, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> 2k for 2 amps that are completely different from the one I play now....i can dig that.


Yeah, I kind of want to collect the Satan 50, Thrasher 50 and EOD88, they're all pretty cool sounding and it's definitely doable... At least it would be if I weren't planning on finally putting a deposit on my Daemoness guitar that was quoted to me a while back.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 24, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> Yeah, I kind of want to collect the Satan 50, Thrasher 50 and EOD88, they're all pretty cool sounding and it's definitely doable... At least it would be if I weren't planning on finally putting a deposit on my Daemoness guitar that was quoted to me a while back.



I'm not going to lie... this year has been one of the better years for amps, guitars and gear for me anyways.

I started off thinking I need an ESP for guitars...now I see all this gear and I'm not sure if I want any guitars.


#ampsforlife


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 25, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> I'm not going to lie... this year has been one of the better years for amps, guitars and gear for me anyways.
> 
> I started off thinking I need an ESP for guitars...now I see all this gear and I'm not sure if I want any guitars.
> 
> ...



Haha, I guess I don't really need a new guitar. It would be nice to have those amps. It'd also be pretty cool to use 2 of them as a sort of stereo rig through a pair of 2x12s


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 25, 2018)

By the way, someone on Ola's Facebook discussion group contacted Randall about preorders for the amp. It's expected to be released in march and the street price is $1,499.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 25, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> By the way, someone on Ola's Facebook discussion group contacted Randall about preorders for the amp. It's expected to be released in march and the street price is $1,499.


Looks like only 1 amp & 1 guitar then


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

sezna said:


> And Ola has never put out bad gear as far as I’m aware.



His original S7G and Washburn Solars weren't very good. 

But, this is Randall, and while they can't manage thier business worth a damn, they seem to be good at making amps.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 25, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> His original S7G and Washburn Solars weren't very good.
> 
> But, this is Randall, and while they can't manage thier business worth a damn, they seem to be good at making amps.


What was bad about the Washburn Solars? I love mine.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> What was bad about the Washburn Solars? I love mine.



The first batches of imports were poorly made, which is why it took so long for them to reach market. They seemed to of fixed the issue towards the end, but by then Washburn ad a company were floundering.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> What was bad about the Washburn Solars? I love mine.



QC was REALLY hit or miss on them.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 25, 2018)

technomancer said:


> QC was REALLY hit or miss on them.


Hmm, this is the first time I've heard about this, honestly. Hopefully the QC is better with Solar Guitars. 

Back on subject, has the price changed anyone's mind on the Satan 50? For me personally, I've been hoping for this amp for a long time and it is my dream amp so I'll still be saving up for one, but I understand that not a lot of people can save up that much.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 25, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> Hmm, this is the first time I've heard about this, honestly. Hopefully the QC is better with Solar Guitars.
> 
> Back on subject, has the price changed anyone's mind on the Satan 50? For me personally, I've been hoping for this amp for a long time and it is my dream amp so I'll still be saving up for one, but I understand that not a lot of people can save up that much.


It changed mine....now I'm only looking at the 88 

I can't justify have a spending $1500 on something that would be my practice amp...I can't really justify spending $999 on an 88, but I might be able to add to my rig for ABY setup as the tones are totally different then my current amp. I think the Satan will sound _too similar_ and by that I mean how tight it is. I want something with a little more sag...might start looking at Orange too, but their price tag scares the shit out of me.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 25, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> It changed mine....now I'm only looking at the 88
> 
> I can't justify have a spending $1500 on something that would be my practice amp...I can't really justify spending $999 on an 88, but I might be able to add to my rig for ABY setup as the tones are totally different then my current amp. I think the Satan will sound _too similar_ and by that I mean how tight it is. I want something with a little more sag...might start looking at Orange too, but their price tag scares the shit out of me.



That is understandable. Orange have released some new Terror amps at NAMM so maybe take a look at those. The Rocker 15 Terror looks like it'd be a good practice amp. For me, I was originally going to save up for a Satan 120 anyway, because it's my dream amp as I said and I always have this habit of settling for "less" because it's cheaper. But this year I decided that I'm saving up for what I truly want. So I'm super happy that the Satan 50 was finally announced because I really wasn't looking forward to carrying 27KG up 2 staircases to my bedroom haha.

Although, saving up and collecting the 3 small Randall amps does sound like a cool idea, as I also said. I could have maybe the Satan 50 and Thrasher 50 set up for like a quad tracking thing where one was super tight and the other was super loose, almost fuzzy underneath that. I bet that would sound awesome. And then maybe use the EOD as a recording amp for my bass for a thick fuzz tone. The possibilities would be endless.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 25, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> That is understandable. Orange have released some new Terror amps at NAMM so maybe take a look at those. The Rocker 15 Terror looks like it'd be a good practice amp. For me, I was originally going to save up for a Satan 120 anyway, because it's my dream amp as I said and I always have this habit of settling for "less" because it's cheaper. But this year I decided that I'm saving up for what I truly want. So I'm super happy that the Satan 50 was finally announced because I really wasn't looking forward to carrying 27KG up 2 staircases to my bedroom haha.
> 
> Although, saving up and collecting the 3 small Randall amps does sound like a cool idea, as I also said. I could have maybe the Satan 50 and Thrasher 50 set up for like a quad tracking thing where one was super tight and the other was super loose, almost fuzzy underneath that. I bet that would sound awesome. And then maybe use the EOD as a recording amp for my bass for a thick fuzz tone. The possibilities would be endless.



My drummer has a micro dark and i love the tonez from it, so I might look into a small Orange.

That Satan and Thrasher setup sounds like a good idea.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 25, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> My drummer has a micro dark and i love the tonez from it, so I might look into a small Orange.
> 
> That Satan and Thrasher setup sounds like a good idea.



I was quite interested in the Micro Dark but haven't been able to try one out (there are literally no music stores anywhere close to me).

I was originally saving up for an Orange to have that fuzzy undertone I talked about, since I have a tight, modern sound from my ENGL E530 already, though that's not quite the tone I'm after. It gets close with some EQ during mixing though, I just really want that Randall sound.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 25, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> I was quite interested in the Micro Dark but haven't been able to try one out (there are literally no music stores anywhere close to me).
> 
> I was originally saving up for an Orange to have that fuzzy undertone I talked about, since I have a tight, modern sound from my ENGL E530 already, though that's not quite the tone I'm after. It gets close with some EQ during mixing though, I just really want that Randall sound.



For $180 here(obviously cheaper where you are), I would buy one from a store with a return policy to try it.

It can do pretty much every style of metal if you have a ts9/boost in front of it. I wish they made a 25 or 30 watt version of it as the 50 watt is to much $$$$ for me


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 25, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> It changed mine....now I'm only looking at the 88
> 
> I can't justify have a spending $1500 on something that would be my practice amp...I can't really justify spending $999 on an 88, but I might be able to add to my rig for ABY setup as the tones are totally different then my current amp. I think the Satan will sound _too similar_ and by that I mean how tight it is. I want something with a little more sag...might start looking at Orange too, but their price tag scares the shit out of me.




Could always be on the look out for a used one in the future. As of now I've seen some a few 120w Satans run for a little over a grand. Even both versions of the Thrasher running a little under a grand.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> It changed mine....now I'm only looking at the 88
> 
> I can't justify have a spending $1500 on something that would be my practice amp...I can't really justify spending $999 on an 88, but I might be able to add to my rig for ABY setup as the tones are totally different then my current amp. I think the Satan will sound _too similar_ and by that I mean how tight it is. I want something with a little more sag...might start looking at Orange too, but their price tag scares the shit out of me.



Yeah for $1500 I'll either buy another Thrasher or watch for a used full-size Satan. That said I still want to grab an EOD88


----------



## Soya (Jan 25, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> Back on subject, has the price changed anyone's mind on the Satan 50? For me personally, I've been hoping for this amp for a long time and it is my dream amp so I'll still be saving up for one, but I understand that not a lot of people can save up that much.



Yeah now I'm not so excited, 1500 seems like a lot for a mid power Chinese produced amp. Might go with a Mesa mark 5:25 as my second choice.


----------



## 0rimus (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah idunno now. Could buy a Fryette or a KSR used for that.

Or 3 more V2's lol. I was thinking it'd be closer to $1000.

I was curious to see how it'd compete with the V2 in terms of ungodly tightness. And just to have a lighter more portable Randall to lug around.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

The price is pretty much what I was expecting... though I had hoped it would be less. The Satan is $500 more than the Thrasher so I figured this 50w amps would be the same.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 25, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The price is pretty much what I was expecting... though I had hoped it would be less. The Satan is $500 more than the Thrasher so I figured this 50w amps would be the same.


This is how I feel about it too. I'm still looking forward to it, I should be able to get it by the time it releases.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Just curious, but where did you guys see the price of the satan 50w? thanks


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 26, 2018)

ZERO1 said:


> Just curious, but where did you guys see the price of the satan 50w? thanks


I posted it in the page before this. Someone on Ola's discussion group on Facebook sold his Satan 120, called Randall about preordering the 50 and was told the street price will be $1,499


----------



## Paul McAleer (Jan 26, 2018)

NAMM


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 26, 2018)

Paul McAleer said:


> NAMM


That looks awesome.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2018)

So has anybody seen any NAMM pics from the Randall booth?


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2018)

Well damn count me out of the preorder, early adopter group.

Let me know when one of you guys doesn't want yours anymore lol. Was really hoping (though I knew it wouldn't happen) that they'd price it closer to the 5153 to compete with it.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jan 27, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> I posted it in the page before this. Someone on Ola's discussion group on Facebook sold his Satan 120, called Randall about preordering the 50 and was told* the street price will be $1,499*


GTFO with that price, even with a 15% coupon discount it's too high


----------



## buriedoutback (Jan 27, 2018)

ZombieLloyd said:


> the street price will be $1,499


For that price i am waaaay out. Call me a cheap ass, but 2k CAD is 1k CAD too much (IMO).


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2018)

crankyrayhanky said:


> GTFO with that price, even with a 15% coupon discount it's too high



I'm sure whatever royalties need to be paid to Fortin and Ola are jacking the price up a bit, otherwise if their names weren't tied to it, I bet it could be closer to a $1,000 amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2018)

FWIW, that actually sounds about right.

The Randall Thrasher is $1500 and the 50W Thrasher is $1000. So a $500 difference sounds right, with the Satan being $2000.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 27, 2018)

Mike said:


> Well damn count me out of the preorder, early adopter group.
> 
> Let me know when one of you guys doesn't want yours anymore lol. Was really hoping (though I knew it wouldn't happen) that they'd price it closer to the 5153 to compete with it.


When I get it, it'll stay with me to the grave haha. Especially with those Girth and Grind knobs. If I get tired of one gain sound, I can get another with the same amp.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2018)

Mike said:


> I'm sure whatever royalties need to be paid to Fortin and Ola are jacking the price up a bit, otherwise if their names weren't tied to it, I bet it could be closer to a $1,000 amp



Actually on this one it would all be Ola... the Satans are $500 more than the corresponding Thrasher model and they're pretty much the same amps except for voicing tweaks, naming, and Ola's name on them.

Like I said earlier though this is about what I was expecting given the price different between the 100w Thrasher and Satan.


----------



## crankyrayhanky (Jan 27, 2018)

Beelzebub gets his slice too...I was curious, but at that price point, I'd prefer a Thrasher 50w or 5150 50w
Or I'll wait till it hits the clearance bin in Q4


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2018)

crankyrayhanky said:


> Beelzebub gets his slice too...I was curious, but at that price point, I'd prefer a Thrasher 50w or 5150 50w
> Or I'll wait till it hits the clearance bin in Q4



Yeah like I said for $1500 I'll just buy a used 120w Satan or 667 or etc etc


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 27, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yeah like I said for $1500 I'll just buy a used 120w Satan or 667 or etc etc


All day!


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 29, 2018)

Here's an article confirming what I said on the price.
https://www.guitarworld.com/gear/randall-launches-new-ola-englund-satan50-ampflier-head


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 29, 2018)

Hmmm... not happy with that price. Still on board, because I loved the 120w model. But I'm also drooling for more info about the ENGL Savage 35th Anniversary Model. 

Shit. How else can Randall disappoint? Was somewhat expected though. We'll see what my tax return tells me this year.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 30, 2018)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Hmmm... not happy with that price. Still on board, because I loved the 120w model. But I'm also drooling for more info about the ENGL Savage 35th Anniversary Model.
> 
> Shit. How else can Randall disappoint? Was somewhat expected though. We'll see what my tax return tells me this year.



As Technomancer said, it does make sense if you consider the price of their other Fortin designed amps. I do get the argument of going for a used 120w version instead. But personally, I'd really prefer not to deal with the weight and having a smaller, lighter unit makes more sense to me.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 30, 2018)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Hmmm... not happy with that price. Still on board, because I loved the 120w model. But I'm also drooling for more info about the ENGL Savage 35th Anniversary Model.
> 
> Shit. How else can Randall disappoint? Was somewhat expected though. We'll see what my tax return tells me this year.



Well they did only have one Satan 50 at NAMM and it was under glass so you couldn't play it. I know Fortin was annoyed about that


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 30, 2018)

Geez what a game. Just let us have the freaking amp already! I did just see the pictures of it displayed behind glass. The price does make sense, but I really don't want another large ass amp. I just heard a rumor ENGL may release a Savage 60 again, so that's not helping either. I'm still going to wait and see.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 30, 2018)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Geez what a game. Just let us have the freaking amp already! I did just see the pictures of it displayed behind glass. The price does make sense, but I really don't want another large ass amp. I just heard a rumor ENGL may release a Savage 60 again, so that's not helping either. I'm still going to wait and see.



Yeah what makes the pricing even more annoying is the markup on these is freaking HUGE. I got the Thrasher 100 I had shortly after they became available and were IIRC $1799 or something like that for $1309 and brand new from zzounds on a price match / offer without them batting an eye.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Jan 30, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yeah what makes the pricing even more annoying is the markup on these is freaking HUGE. I got the Thrasher 100 I had shortly after they became available and were IIRC $1799 or something like that for $1309 and brand new from zzounds on a price match / offer without them batting an eye.


To be honest, I have been considering a B-stock Satan 120. I mean, if the Satan 50 is more than £1,400 then I can go with that one at least. Hopefully it won't be though, the Thrasher 50 is £1,099 so I'm hoping that the satan 50 will be £1,299. But that's just wishful thinking. Most likely it'll be maybe £1,399. Though with today's conversion rate, $1,499 comes to about the same price as the Uk price for the Thrasher 50.


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 3, 2018)

The more $1,500-$2,000+ high gain amps I see without a friggin' noise gate infuriates me. Especially ones made in China. Randall has a cheap BLOQ pedal. Put it in your amps, ffs.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2018)

sylcfh said:


> The more $1,500-$2,000+ high gain amps I see without a friggin' noise gate infuriates me. Especially ones made in China. Randall has a cheap BLOQ pedal. Put it in your amps, ffs.



Honestly couldn't care less about this as built in gates almost always suck. 

Also saw Fortin saying he thought the $1499 is MSRP not street, so it will be interesting seeing what price it actually comes out at.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Honestly couldn't care less about this as built in gates almost always suck.
> 
> Also saw Fortin saying he thought the $1499 is MSRP not street, so it will be interesting seeing what price it actually comes out at.



Looks like some stores have them for $1499. Either they're mistaking or Fortin heard wrong.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like some stores have them for $1499. Either they're mistaking or Fortin heard wrong.



Just relaying


----------



## Womb raider (Feb 3, 2018)

I've been getting quotes in the 1350-1399 ball park. Definitely more palatable than MSRP.


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 3, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Honestly couldn't care less about this as built in gates almost always suck.
> 
> Also saw Fortin saying he thought the $1499 is MSRP not street, so it will be interesting seeing what price it actually comes out at.





Didn't Egnater put a Decimator in one of his amps?


----------



## technomancer (Feb 3, 2018)

sylcfh said:


> Didn't Egnater put a Decimator in one of his amps?



I did say almost always


----------



## IsaacJDean (Mar 16, 2018)

Someone on Reddit seems to have received one. Anyone seen these for sale anywhere? Can't find anything in the UK.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Mar 16, 2018)

IsaacJDean said:


> Someone on Reddit seems to have received one. Anyone seen these for sale anywhere? Can't find anything in the UK.



Pfft, good luck getting a Randall in the UK. Bax-Shop.co.uk has it listed, but they haven't put a price on it yet.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 16, 2018)

Not in the UK but somebody on here just got one too 

http://sevenstring.org/threads/nad-randall-content.328590/


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Mar 27, 2018)

Available 4-05-2018
$1499.99 price

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/ampl...lund-signature-satan-50w-tube-guitar-amp-head


----------



## RadDadTV (Mar 29, 2018)

I’ve got GAS for one of these pretty hard, these can’t come soon enough.


----------



## John Riley (Feb 8, 2020)

Please help - Randall 120 Watt Satan Question

I am rehearsing fairly far away and do not want to lug a cabinet with me if I can avoid. My question is 

Can I utilize either the emulated or raw output on the back of the Satan and run the amp with NO speaker load ? 

This way I would be bringing only my satan head and no cabinet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2020)

John Riley said:


> Please help - Randall 120 Watt Satan Question
> 
> I am rehearsing fairly far away and do not want to lug a cabinet with me if I can avoid. My question is
> 
> ...



Manual says you need a load. 
Look into the Torpedo Captor or Captor X.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 8, 2020)

John Riley said:


> Please help - Randall 120 Watt Satan Question
> 
> I am rehearsing fairly far away and do not want to lug a cabinet with me if I can avoid. My question is
> 
> ...



No you can't, the amp doesn't have a built in load

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/891638/Randall-Satan.html?page=5#manual


----------



## John Riley (Feb 8, 2020)

Thanks !


----------



## John Riley (Feb 12, 2020)

May I ask what the purpose of that emulator output is ? Say I do have a speaker load on the amp, is it for direct recording to an interface ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 12, 2020)

John Riley said:


> May I ask what the purpose of that emulator output is ? Say I do have a speaker load on the amp, is it for direct recording to an interface ?


Yup, or running another feed to the FoH at a gig.

It's an old-school analog LPF cab sim, though.


----------



## oneblackened (Feb 12, 2020)

I have a schematic from Randall of the Satan 50, if any of you want/need it.


----------



## ZombieLloyd (Feb 25, 2020)

oneblackened said:


> I have a schematic from Randall of the Satan 50, if any of you want/need it.



Seriously? One of my friends has wanted to build an amp like it for me and himself for ages, could you send it to me in a message?


----------

